# Man's Worst Enemy



## brandonbpm (Nov 26, 2012)

Best Friend? NOPE. This little guy will growl at you if you so much as look at him.  Annoying dog.



Man's Worst Enemy by BrandonBPM, on Flickr


----------



## MK3Brent (Nov 26, 2012)

ohhh noo... someone left the front door open and it ran away...


----------



## Luke345678 (Nov 27, 2012)

The eyes look amazing in this picture, awesome dog!


----------



## MOREGONE (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeah, he looks like a terrorizer. Little man complex. But excellent lighting.


----------



## stpierre87 (Dec 8, 2012)

I would have to agree with MoreGone, I really like thel lighting...


----------



## Mully (Dec 8, 2012)

Now if one of those lights just fell over .............


----------



## brandonbpm (Feb 2, 2013)

natural window lighting is often so nice!


----------

